# Tilling a garden for $100



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Anyone out there with a small garden tractor and rear tiller on it that wants to make $100. I'm in bay city on southend, and looking to put a garden in. Currently is lawn, so would like to have the hard part done if possible by someone with an easier option.:lol: Probably 40' x 40' at most.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Why not just roundup it? Then turn it with a shovel where you want to plant.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

micooner said:


> Why not just roundup it? Then turn it with a shovel where you want to plant.


I don't want to put poison on the ground. Also I want it tilled up good for a garden, not just turned over with a shovel.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Don't know if you do craigslist but there are people on there in the farm and garden services


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

You do not find someone to do it you can rent one at the HD but would not be saving a bunch.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Fresh tilled grass is he best fertilizer for you garden, first year you will think you are Johnny Green Thumb. I agree on the chemicals, I keep mine organic as possible. You may be able to rent one for much less per day. I know you are a trust worthy guy and could loan you mine on my next trip north and pick up on my way south.


----------



## garyb (Jan 23, 2003)

Ralph Smith said:


> Anyone out there with a small garden tractor and rear tiller on it that wants to make $100. I'm in bay city on southend, and looking to put a garden in. Currently is lawn, so would like to have the hard part done if possible by someone with an easier option.:lol: Probably 40' x 40' at most.


shame you weren't in fowlerville, got mine done 100x50 feet for $75.00


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

You just bought a tiller get your butt out of the easy chair and get to work...


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Ralph Smith said:


> Anyone out there with a small garden tractor and rear tiller on it that wants to make $100. I'm in bay city on southend, and looking to put a garden in. Currently is lawn, so would like to have the hard part done if possible by someone with an easier option.:lol: Probably 40' x 40' at most.



I'd come do it but I'm not sure you'd want my tractor on the rest of your lawn. This tractor with a 72" tiller. Not exactly yard friendly


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Huntahalic said:


> You just bought a tiller get your butt out of the easy chair and get to work...


What are you doing, spying on me! :lol:... just trying to help out someone that might need some cash while out of work. Plus, the initial till is the worst, been there, done that before more than once. Alot younger and thinner than now.:lol: if I have to, I'll roll up my sleeves and start the tiller.....and show my daughter how to operate it! :lol:


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Someone on this site ought to be able to help you out. I help out a few neighbors here every year using my 1970's Simplicity and a 42" rear tiller. Usually have to go thru fresh lawn about 5-6 times to get it ready.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I tilled a piece of my yard about that size with a rototiller, some years back. I've got a Troybilt Horse @ 8 hs motor. The first few passes on turf, you will go for a RIDE, behind a strong tiller. Once you get the turf busted up, you can actually get some tilling done. 

I would spray something to kill the grass first, though. 100%. If you don't you will have a ton of grass growing in your garden, and it is tough to get rid of. I use Roundup. It kills grass better than anything else I've used.


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

I don't use any chemicals. Grass dies pretty easy enough. The crabgrass and the weeds don't....but as long as you keep your garden tilled every month and wet it beforehand....the weeds and crabgrass pull pretty easy.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Are you on Facebook? If so, look on marketplace, there should be several guys in your hood advertising tractor work.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I tilled a few gardens for friends back in the 80s. Troybilt Horse will break up sod but it is work, depending on the sod. One poster mentioned grass is good 'fertilizer' has probably not done that..ditto the dude that suggested 'just turn it w/ a shovel.'


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I would like to do the same thing, I am SE of Bay City. Considering building a box garden instead. Just build a big box and bring in top soil.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I would like to do the same thing, I am SE of Bay City. Considering building a box garden instead. Just build a big box and bring in top soil.


Posted this in another thread a couple weeks back. Did this for my step mother...wood was free. Well traded wood from my woods for those and had enough to build a couple more raised boxes for myself. This one is 8x8 and took a little over 2 yards of compost to fill.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Raised boxes...brings my total to around 7. Screw that bending over and weeding.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Team Camo said:


> Raised boxes...brings my total to around 7. Screw that bending over and weeding.
> View attachment 531771


Those look sharp and what a great idea to avoid bending and kneeling. Is this your first year with them? If not, how have they produced for you? How tall did you make them? Is the bottom slotted for drainage? Sorry for all of the questions, but that looks like a great weekend project. Lol

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Going on 3 years. 4x4 legs cut at 36 inches. Produce pretty good as long as you are using quality soil. My first boxes I had topsoil delivered. This year I went and picked up soil..it was easier to unload directly into the boxes from my truck. I was informed I needed compost not topsoil for gardening. Compost 35 bucks a yard vs about I believe 18 for topsoil. We have almost 40 acres here and really got tired of dragging hoses out to the garden area and all the up keep it involved. So we have down scaled to these.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Team Camo said:


> Going on 3 years. 4x4 legs cut at 36 inches. Produce pretty good as long as you are using quality soil. My first boxes I had topsoil delivered. This year I went and picked up soil..it was easier to unload directly into the boxes from my truck. I was informed I needed compost not topsoil for gardening. Compost 35 bucks a yard vs about I believe 18 for topsoil. We have almost 40 acres here and really got tired of dragging hoses out to the garden area and all the up keep it involved. So we have down scaled to these.


Nice. I might be ripping your plans off. I was thinking of doing raised boxes but I hadn't considered completely raised like that. I have lots of deer and bunnies and this idea couldn't hurt. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

